

10 ways to best enjoy a vacation after a project completion - digamber_kamat
http://akshar.co.in/blog/archives/394

======
mannicken
11\. Run anywhere between 4-10 miles (depending on fitness), shower in hot
water, then drink black tea with sugar whilst under a blanket in an armchair
watching a crappy sitcom.

12\. Laser Tag. Play it.

13\. Go to church and make fun of stupid people.

14\. Motorcycle. Ride it. At illegal speeds. At night.

15\. DXM (I use it several times a year, when my brain gets overflown from
either work or just natural depression).

~~~
digamber_kamat
You are of my Race/Caste/Religion buddy.

My fav in the list is "Go to church and make fun of stupid people", I got the
point.

BTW whats DXM ?

~~~
mannicken
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dextromethorphan>

It's very easily lethal, so also: <http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/dxm/faq/>

~~~
digamber_kamat
OMG drugs? Thanks! For me even tea is a form of addictive drug I need to keep
in control :)

